# HP BIOS Utility



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have an HP Envy dv6-7000 that someone replaced the motherboard in, or they wiped the bios clean I used several NbDmiFit versions but I still get a massage "this utility can not be executed on this platform". Does anyone know how the access the bios as everything I start up the computer it first says that the model, serial number, CT and other bios info has values of A000. Can anyone tell be what utility will work HPBQ138 works on several other HP computers I have worked on, but I can't get into this BIOS to re-program it.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Questions:

Are you seeing any text on a monitor or screen when you start up and press any key like the F2 or F1 or DEL key like you do to enter BIOS? Usually, at the FIRST text you see after the hp LOGO screen comes up at bootup contains ( in the TOP LEFT corner)) the system model number and we need to know what it says..... this is the easier way to identify the exact model you have however it may not be there I am just asking to verify it is or isn't.

When you do see something about HP ...xxx.x.x.x.x.. quickly hit the PAUSE/BREAK key which if done in time, will freeze the screen so you can grab a pen and record the part numbers.... and post that info in a reply

IF you definitely DON'T see anything identifying the system of HP, then do this or tell me you don't want to, etc:

1. Is there any operating system installed on that system (the replaced board HP one) now?

2. In order to know what BIOS would work we would need the part number information off the board itself. You do not have to always pull a motherboard to identify it... often, the part number we need is on a label on the edge of the RAM module holders.....and, sometimes it is as simple as removing a cover on the underside, or taking out some screws to loosen the keyboard, and the model and part number of motherboard might be in sight..... do you have any laptop experience?

This link shows you how to open the back cover that will allow you to see the parts numbers on the RAM holders:






I am enclosing an attached picture of what your motherboard should resemble take a look at the close-up view.

. You have to click on a small image to see a full size pic.... To be honest I am only trying to compare what your board says, to what I find for what the motherboard is supposed to be...... if somehow a different or incompatible board is installed, that could cause all kinds of problems....

If the board has been flashed with a wrong BIOS ROM then you know what to do, try to re-flash with correct file and I am assuming that is the problem?


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

It says the following:
The following product information programmed into the system board is missing or invalid.
System Board 00A Product Number
System Board 00A Product Configuration
System Board 00A Product Serial Number
System Board 00A Product Number
System Board 00A System CT Number


The computer will load windows if you press enter or just wait a couple minutes. It is just an inconvenience. I have tried to rum HPBQ183 and several other exe files for 3 or 4 NbDmiFit programs, but none of them will open the BIOS so I can enter the information under the battery and memory.


Thanks


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

The CT number is PCRGC2B2E2Y15B


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

Windows 7 is the OS


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

I will look for the number but it maybe hidden by the case. I had the MB out yesterday as the old one was in poor shape, and I replaced it.


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

I will have to disassemble the laptop again. I will get the number to you ASAP. I know it is there. I saw it yesterday but since it was asking for the CT number I only wrote that one down. I thought I could get into the BIOS using the HPBQ138.exe file as I have done before on other HP laptops but that file will not work on this one.


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

The model is dv6t-7000


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, I was using dv6-7000 (without a t) but I see there is not too much difference--anyway, let me change the picture so it does not confuse others.....

Next: What I am understanding now is a bit different than back at the beginning> you have replaced a motherboard but it does not allow access to the BIOS> is that right?

I have done board replacements and with OEM laptops, if you are planning on keeping the OEM copy of Windows OR Reinstalling the original OEM (HP) operating system and related software.... you must use a very close model of motherboard and it has to be identified with the Part Numbers taken right off the old, original board, to more or less give you a chance at
reinstalling the HP OEM install...or simply replacing with the same exact board and just booting up with the same hard drive and coppy of Windows...I do this all the time.

It may be that you chose to get a slightly different board, or it happened by accident and that is what I am thinking you are asking>> how to get into the BIOS to manually enter some text ..... so the machine identifies itself as what the board actually is NOW- correct? Or, you need to reflash the BIOS >> or want to.

How were you running the utility that allows you to change what the BIOS displays? Rufus on a USB?

http://superuser.com/questions/688093/how-can-i-fix-the-boot-process-on-my-hp-laptop and I guess you have probably seen that one....try the posts there as there are OTHER .exe's you can use that often do work

HPs lose their ID information sometimes when an SSD is installed or the boot drive changes..... so far I have been lucky and not run into this!


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

The motherboard was replaced or the serial number, CT number, product number, and model were wiped out by a previous owner. It was in this condition when I bought it. I have used Rufus on a USB drive and tried the utility HPBQ138.exe, and about a dozen others. None of them will give me access to enter the info under the battery. It may be the previous owner tried to install an SSD and that caused the problem. I cloned a hard drive from another dv6-7000 model, and when I installed it the computer properties says I have 3 days to activate windows. I can't find a utility that will open the BIOS so I can re-install the system information. When I access the BIOS by hitting the ESC key on startup is also says OS Unknown where it should say Windows 7 when I am in BIOS mode. I am getting ready to remove the motherboard again. I will reply with all the numbers I can find on the motherboard. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

These are the numbers on the MB.
55.4ST01.311G22901424KS2B
M/0:000020891103
MB-CTCRGC2B2E2Y15B
There in one other number label attached t 2 chips near and under the heatsink which is:
CL0904-2-50TR-R
14CH12 C
On the other side of the board in a white box are written.
Goya/Balen 1.0-UMA MB
11276-2 1218-22-22
48.4ST04.021 2-9
94V-0
There is also a LAN ID A0B3CC45C33C but I don't think you need that one.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

This seems to be the correct model board for a Dv6t-7000 or one of the models listed here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-DV6-7000-Intel-Laptop-Motherboard-s989-682177-001-/151254264697

The ID matches.

Your ID information lacks this one number ID: 682168-001 which is on a label that must not have been on your board, or it was a board used by a different manufacturer...tattoo erased...whatever.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/682168-001-...247939801?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2edb4fdcd9

You can see at ebay most of the similar boards are using that 682xxxxxxxc ID, as well as the 55.xxxxx etc.

No reason yours should not work. Everything points to working fine with an HP Envy dv6t-7000


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes I need to know how to tattoo the information back onto the MB. The HPBQ138.exe program will not open the BIOS so I can re-tattoo it. Can you help with this? That number is 682177-001


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Do you have any other more exact ID? dv6t-7000 is not the only model there are lots of sub-models....this information is usually found on a tag or label on the underside of the laptop OR when you take out the main battery inked on a label in there.

http://www8.hp.com/us/en/support-search.html?tab=2#!&qryterm=Envy+dv6t-7000&search_searchtype=s-001

Just making sure it is exactly a dv6t-7000 not oneof the others


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

That is the product number is A3E87AV. Model is dv6t-7000. This is off the label under the battery. The only other is a simple Pavilion dv6. dv6t-7000 is the sub model.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Having the Product number clears up a lot>> here is what I have been looking at

http://www8.hp.com/us/en/support-search.html?tab=2#!&qryterm=envy+dv6t-7000&search_searchtype=s-001

Now, with the A3E87AV I have this>>

http://www8.hp.com/us/en/support-search.html?tab=2#!=&qryterm=A3E87AV

HP Pavilion dv6t-7000 CTO Entertainment Notebook PC

Windows 7 64-bit is what I am supposing yours had....if you cloned a drive, who knows?

Not a good idea to clone a drive other than the original one, can result in a broken boot record when the expected hardware and OS does not match at startup. I am not we can help you, but for now here is this:

Do you have the correct recovery disk set for this laptop, or, have you looked at the partition info to see if the hard drive still has the HP_RECOVERY partition?



HP said:


> To do a software recovery from the hard drive, turn on the computer and repeatedly press the F11 key until "Windows is loading files..." displays on the screen.


You can order recovery sets here>> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&lc=en&os=4063&product=5273547&sw_lang=

I'd also suggest you try replacing the CM<OS battery which looks to be reachable by just opening the access panel on underside where you get to the RAM etc.... should be a standard size, check and see if that helps.

If you could put in a blank hard drive, just to test with that might help, and I know there is no access to BIOS settings for you to adjust boot devices-=--- but try again a couple of ways, with CD boot disks or USBs.

As far as tattooing, we cannot provide help with that, but I certainly can comment on it, information I found indicates that it may not be needed in the newer laptops so you should try and skip that as it might just get fixed by a combination of the right moves, check the hard drive by testing it as a second drive connected to another computer. (CHKDSK) or use the manufacturer's hard drive utility which you can run on another computer.

*TRY THESE STEPS**Restoring the BIOS*


----------



## rdr1556 (Dec 31, 2014)

I did not get a hard drive with it. If I order recovery software for it I don't think it will load with the product information missing in the BIOS I can just enter a Windows 7 key and activate windows, but the splash screen at the beginning will just be an inconvenience. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

The only help I can offer is to refer to the last reply-

If the previous owner did try a SSD drive, was there any way to fix the issue? I didn't go through that and don't recall seeing any. Odd that it would cause the system information like that to be cleared out. Never seen or heard of it before.

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/Hard-Disk-3F0/td-p/1354307

Read that- perhaps the SSD issue is what you are seeing. If you carefully read the several posts there, it indicates things you can try, and having a properly installed different hard drive would be the best way to test the solutions.....

Best of luck. Maybe you could return the motherboard if it was not what was claimed? :up:


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Just my 2 cents.. What about a BIOS flash with the latest BIOS image from HP? *2012-05-11 , VersionF.0A, 6.27M* From your link on post #16 Byteman.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

That's exactly what I was pointing out as well as changing the hard drive....and changing the CMOS battery....


----------

